# Combat 'spectacle'



## Graeme (Jun 25, 2007)

My youngest is a WWE(?) wrestling devotee and recently watched a DVD where the American troops were 'entertained' by the wrestlers in Bagdad(?) Christmas 2003. His favorite is 'Big Show'.
Anyway.. 
The camera pans many times on the troops revealing some to be wearing glasses/spectacles/corrective lenses.
Having worn glasses for many years, and deemed "Medically Unfit" for doing so by RAAF recruitment officers (apprentice mechanic!), I would be interested to learn what the American policy is, especially for front line troops.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 25, 2007)

Adler transported a bunch of those guys that year in Bagdad


----------



## evangilder (Jun 25, 2007)

If the eyes are correctable to 20/20, then there isn't an issue.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 25, 2007)

evangilder said:


> If the eyes are correctable to 20/20, then there isn't an issue.



Thanks for your quick answer, but I am surprised. I would have thought that a myopic soldier, even with correction, could be a 'liability' in battle. If the lenses (glasses/contacts) are dislodged/lost/destroyed for any reason he/she could effectively be 'blind', with disastrous consequences.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 26, 2007)

Plenty of guys in my old Regiment had glasses. We weren't infantry, but air defence gunners (Rapier RBS-70).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 26, 2007)

I was in the US Army had wore glasses/contacts. Infact I allways wore contacts unless I was flying a mission and then I wore my glasses.

Army regulations state that as long as your eyes are corrected to 20/20 then you can serve. Obviously there are some factors that can deem you unfit for service.

In the event that glasses become lost or something, soldier are issued more than one pair of glasses to be kept on them at all times.

Oh and as Hussars said, yes I flew the WWE wrestlers from camp to camp and got to see the show at Camp Speicher, Tikrit Iraq.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 27, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Oh and as Hussars said, yes I flew the WWE wrestlers from camp to camp and got to see the show at Camp Speicher, Tikrit Iraq.



Thanks for the information. I showed my 10yr old son, Liam, your post, and he is *very *impressed  that you got to meet the wrestlers. However he tells me that he thought the camp in the DVD was called Camp ANACONDA?!?
Thanks again.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 27, 2007)

Chris Benoit, a canadian wrestler who happens to be from Edmonton, and one of my favorites beside Brett Hart, was found dead in his mansion, along with his family

they say that he strangled his wife, then smothered his 7 year old son then hung himself, its really shocking


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2007)

Graeme said:


> Thanks for the information. I showed my 10yr old son, Liam, your post, and he is *very *impressed  that you got to meet the wrestlers. However he tells me that he thought the camp in the DVD was called Camp ANACONDA?!?
> Thanks again.



They were actually all over Iraq. We flew them to different camps and matches were held at 3 different camps. Speicher, Anaconda and I believe Mosul. The main match was held at Camp Speicher and that is the one that I believe was broadcast live on television. I know I have a copy of the match which also shows my crew flying them over the desert to another camp.

Here are a few pics (I have a lot more on my external hardrive and I will get them off later and post them for you):

The first one is when we picked them up to fly them to a camp. Seen are The Undertaker, Vince, and the wrestler in the middle I do not know his name.

The second one is in the ring at Camp Speicher.


----------

